# $25 For Sim Card?



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

So after playing around with my roommates incredible for a couple weeks, I decided it was time to go back to the thunderbolt. I went to a corporate Verizon store and I was told it was $25 for a new Sim card. I thought that was ridiculous and wrong, so I went outside and spoke with customer service for 30 minutes. They told me I shouldn't be charged by the store and that they would credit me back if the store charged me.

So I went back in and explained the situation and they still wanted to charge me for the Sim card. Then the guy "rang it up wrong" and didn't charge me. *rolls eyes*

Have any of you guys run into the $25 sim card crap? Or is my Verizon just a bunch of sleazy cheats?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like none of my dollar signs showed up. Haha


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

luckily i have never needed an new sim card for my TB, but this does not surprise me at all.

im sorry but at least we have even more evidence on Verizon to prove they still sucks at almost everything.

And it sucks because Verizon still overall better then the other 3 major mobile carriers. Hopefully They get their [email protected]#$ together before an occupy Verizon begins!!!!


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

a shitty local indirect dealer (which I used to work for) charges $10...even when they sell the phone


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I have had to get 2 and was never charged but it was a legit Verizon store


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

This was a legit store too. Told me they've been charging for cards since day one. I got a free one from them this summer. So stupid.


----------



## chef (Sep 29, 2011)

I havent had to pay for one...went to a vzw store with a tbolt...told them i needed a sim, and was on my merry way home...


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I am pretty sure sim card exchange is free of charge. That store needs to be reported


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> I am pretty sure sim card exchange is free of charge. That store needs to be reported


Do you know how I can report them? They made me feel like an idiot for saying it was supposed to be free.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

the only ones I know of that charge are the authorized resellers, not corporate stores. from what i was told, they have to actually buy theirs. the corporate stores dont.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I went to buy my sim card and was charged twenty something aswell. Before I ever went there to get it customer service on phone told me it would be free.. when I told the cashier that thet didn't miss a beat. Said nope they always charge, so I paid it and then the lady messed up activating it several times.. I was like damn... lol. But finally got it going just twenty some bucks less in my wallet. Messed up stuff!


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

That's BS! What's wrong with these stores vs. customer service? I tweeted at @vzwsupport and they told me it should have been free - I filled out some sort of complaint form for them. We'll see what happens.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I switched from my incredible to my thunderbolt and they never charged me


----------



## Psylink (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the option to charge at my VZW premium retailer store. If the customer is rude, I'll charge them, otherwise I don't charge.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

A friend bought his TB second hand and went to the store and got a SIM for free. He had them activate it and everything, but he didn't buy the phone from them.

There's no way they would get me to pay for a SIM card. It doesn't cost anything and it saves them the trouble of activating phones. If you get a replacement or an upgrade, you just pop your old card in and you're ready to go.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> A friend bought his TB second hand and went to the store and got a SIM for free. He had them activate it and everything, but he didn't buy the phone from them.
> 
> There's no way they would get me to pay for a SIM card. It doesn't cost anything and it saves them the trouble of activating phones. If you get a replacement or an upgrade, you just pop your old card in and you're ready to go.


Unless you have the Nexus. youll have to cut up your sim


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Unless you have the Nexus. youll have to cut up your sim


That's not a problem for me. And many people don't have SIM cards yet. For those people, their first SIM card might be a microSIM. In that case, they won't need to bother anyone with activation until VZW decides to change something else.

I'll probably get a microSIM from VZW so I can make this SIM into an adapter. Just in case I ever need one.


----------



## quangtran1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I carry a TBolt and 2 iPhone 4s devices and I flip flop ESNs every week depending on needs. Depending on my tasks, one week I would need the larger screen of the Bolt, one week I need the unlimited data plan of a particular line. I go to Verizon retail store (not the authorized retailer 3rd party) and get a new sim card weekly. It's always free of charge. However, it's $25 at Walmart, Radio Shack, and 3-party authorized store. Verizon told me that once all phones go to 4g, and this becomes costly, they will start charging as well.


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to work for an indirect and if the customer was a dick we would charge them $15 for the cards.

SIM cards only cost $3 for indirects and after a while my store's owner was able to get free cards from VZW....we still charged the dicks though.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## quangtran1 (Oct 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> A friend bought his TB second hand and went to the store and got a SIM for free. He had them activate it and everything, but he didn't buy the phone from them.
> 
> There's no way they would get me to pay for a SIM card. It doesn't cost anything and it saves them the trouble of activating phones. If you get a replacement or an upgrade, you just pop your old card in and you're ready to go.


I don't believe you can re-use an old, deactivated SIM card. I have a box of old cards at the office (I keep switching between my iPhone 4s and the TBolt weekly). Once it's deactivated (no longer associated with a ESN or MEID), it's no good any more. Both Verizon and AT&T told me they couldn't use my old SIMs, but always gave me a new one. However, with AT&T, I can always swap between two _*currently active*_ SIMs from 2 different phones; but once a SIM is replaced with another, the old one is no good.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> Looks like none of my dollar signs showed up. Haha


The same thing happened in a post I just made. Weird...


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

JBO1018 said:


> The same thing happened in a post I just made. Weird...


Looks like they just don't show up in the mobile app. Only on the site.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I just sold my thunderbolt to someone nearby and met at a Verizon store an they gave him a sim card free with no questions


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

quangtran1 said:


> I don't believe you can re-use an old, deactivated SIM card. I have a box of old cards at the office (I keep switching between my iPhone 4s and the TBolt weekly). Once it's deactivated (no longer associated with a ESN or MEID), it's no good any more. Both Verizon and AT&T told me they couldn't use my old SIMs, but always gave me a new one. However, with AT&T, I can always swap between two _*currently active*_ SIMs from 2 different phones; but once a SIM is replaced with another, the old one is no good.


No, I'll cut a bit out of the old SIM and make it an adapter. Use the outer bit of plastic with the actual SIM part missing so I can use my microSIM in a regular SIM device, if I need to.


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Oct 16, 2011)

Purchased a used thunderbolt picked up card at corporate store no charge.local non corporate wanted 25$.


----------



## davidbudd1` (Aug 18, 2011)

A store tried charging my buddy $50 for a sim card. He set them straight though cause he knew better.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried to get a new sim card but Im rooted so I didn't bring the phone(told them the phone was charging) they said it would be no problem but I had to bring the phone in cuz they had to check it and activate the card. Thought I could just bring in the card and swap one for another


----------

